# Help



## jta01 (Jun 11, 2010)

Please help. We found a baby wood pigeon some 4 days ago in the garden. We left the baby in the garden for the day and through the night hoping the parents would be around and feeding - But they were not so we took the baby inside as the magpies were trying to get at the baby. The baby seemed ok if a little quiet and weak. We think the baby is circa two weeks. We have made up a syringe to feed with a ruber tip for the beak to go in. We were feeding worms then stopped as we looked on internet and said not to. We went and got some suet with peanut and seeds in and mix this with warm water to a slurpy texture. The baby is taking this feed and also alows us to water carefully, making sure we are behind the tongue and away from danger of entering the lungs. However, the baby seems still very very quiet and falls over forward and to the side over onto its back and can not correct itself - We are trying to keep the baby warm in a large box with staw and a heated cushion with a round bowl of water alsways avail. The baby make no attempt to water and makes no noise. We are also trying to keep the babys bowl area as clean as we can - little trick but its gets so messy for the poor little soul. Poos were water white dark green - now a lighter green no white no water. Bit smelly though. The baby trys to move away when pood but just falls over. We also made up a mixture for re-hydration to help. We are very concerned for the baby and worry if the baby should fall when we are not around. What can we do to help the baby or is there an illness inside the baby and we can only but make the baby comfortable - sounds daft but we really do care about this little soul.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link to help look after the baby.

Our UK members should be on soon.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## jta01 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you. We have contacted Cynthia.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for caring and taking in this baby.

I have sent a message to a member in the UK that can possible assist you and offer you some resources in your area.

Please keep checking back on this thread for further advice.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I see in your other thread that you have already contacted Cynthia.

She should be able to assist you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lwerden said:


> I see in your other thread that you have already contacted Cynthia.
> 
> She should be able to assist you.


I went ahead and merged the two threads, they are going to take the baby to the vet.


PLEASE do update us on how he is doing, jta01.


----------

